# Tyre Compressor



## 106410 (Aug 12, 2007)

Have a Tag 750 and living in the sticks and due to the length of the van I am finding it difficult to get to a local garage to check/inflate tyres. Have tried compressor from Argos/Halfords but these were not too good. What do others use. Sorry but am pretty new to MH. T hanks Pete.


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

have you got a garage nearby that does HGV mot's or servicing? They will help you out.

Or how about phoning a mobile fitting service, they can check them for you, but will charge for the service.


----------



## andyman (Aug 31, 2006)

Truckair is one of the most popular 12v compressors, quite expensive I think they are arround £70. I use a portable 240v compressor try B&Q 
Andy


----------



## 104869 (May 30, 2007)

hi .
I have a michilin electric tyre pump that works on every thing.
Purchased from Halfords.
Good Luck
Andrew


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

I have a cheap Halfords one that seems to cope with everything OK?
I extended the lead for caravan use.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

andyman said:


> Truckair is one of the most popular 12v compressors, quite expensive I think they are arround £70. I use a portable 240v compressor try B&Q
> Andy


I concur, Truckair are one of the best 12v air compressors around, see here for a good buy at £50

>>> Truckair <<


----------



## Ginamo (Sep 5, 2006)

We use self contained Halfords unit which is charged from the 240v mains and handles the 5.5bar pressure required for my Michelin Camping tyres with ease. It's heavy because it contains a battery, a light, cigar lighter socket and 240v 300w inverter, but there are no leads to trail around.
I think it cost around £70 but I am very pleased with it.
It can also start a vehicle with a flat battery (provided it's charged up, but does hold it's charge).
Alec


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*two*

Hello there,

We have two, one from Halfords that I have had for years, cost me £20 at the time and one from Costco cost around £15. Both work fine, though not tested either of them to the max 200 psig.

Trev.


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

*air compressor*

If you want something good to last for years, go to machine mart, they have a range of small commercial type, very good.
I have a cheep compresser in my workshop with reel and 2 extension hoses
and find many uses for it
Cheers Don


----------



## 98742 (Apr 18, 2006)

I used to import the Truckairs as I found them to be one of the few pumps capable of running long enough and hard enough to pump up a RV tyre.
Do you think there'd be enough interest to warrant bringing them in again at a retail price of about £35? That's the price we used to sell them at.

Regards
Doug


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

I just use Halford's standard. The one that runs off the 12V cigarette lighter plug. Can't remember what I paid for it but only around £20 - £25 pounds. It will easlily pump to the pressure you need.

It is slow, so if you had to pump a tyre from flat to fully inflated I think it would take a long time. However, I only use it to top up the tyres every few weeks and it works great for that.


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

What's wrong with a good old fashioned footpump? H


----------



## angie (May 16, 2005)

I agree with homerdog. We too have a Hobby750 FML and we use the good old fashioned double cylinder foot pump with the tyre pressure gauge on it. No problem.

Angie and Keith


----------



## 98742 (Apr 18, 2006)

Have you ever tried using a foot pump on an RV tyre?  
Mine are 22.5 inches and 110 psi, way beyond my ability.

Regards
Doug


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

There has been much said about 12v air compressors before, for further comment go >here< So far I have been happy with >this<

peedee


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> andyman said:
> 
> 
> > Truckair is one of the most popular 12v compressors, quite expensive I think they are arround £70. I use a portable 240v compressor try B&Q
> ...


Very good but their spec is rather weird. Whoever heard of a torque measured in in/lb? A torque must have units of length x force not length/force!!


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

falken said:


> Have you ever tried using a foot pump on an RV tyre?
> Mine are 22.5 inches and 110 psi, way beyond my ability.
> 
> Regards
> Doug


110 psi - sounds like solid rubber tyre might give an improved ride!!!!


----------



## 97984 (Mar 5, 2006)

I use the Michelin one from Halfords. It works great on Bikes/Car & MH. It will pump up a tyre from flat. On the MH, it will not always give a pressure reading on the LCD readout( It won't drepress far enough over the valve). I bought a separate digital meter that will read up to 100 psi for this.


----------



## andyman (Aug 31, 2006)

Just seen this on Flee Bay the spec reads quite good, item number 160190440802 only £20 delivered


----------



## jocie (Dec 24, 2006)

*tyre compressor*

I have bought a proper professional tyre compressor as used by AA patrolmen, for my Hymer 544 (I run the tyres at 60psi). It's a Ring Automotive RAC 900 and comes with a long enough airline to get to all my wheels. As it is fast and powerful it has to be attached directly to a battery(I attach it to my leisure battery). It is well made and the air pressure gauge is accurate. I got it from the cheapest internet source which was CPC.co.uk , and paid £61.98 including delivery. It is by far the best way to check our car and mhome tyres and I am well pleased with it. As delivered it only inflated to about 55-60 psi before a safety valve operated, but by screwing in the safety valve a bit you can adjust it upwards (although this is not mentioned in the manual and I had to phone Ring Automotive technical support. ) ( A review of the accuracy of tyre compressor gauges recently gave Michelin gauges a very poor rating. )


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

peedee said:


> There has been much said about 12v air compressors before, for further comment go >here< So far I have been happy with >this<
> 
> peedee


Just an update on >this compressor<. I have used this several times now to top up my tyres but last week I had a flat on my driveway and this compressor did re-inflated the tyre to 65 psi. It was a bit of an effort and took about 30 mins with a couple of breaks to ensure the compressor did not over heat. It probably did not help that I found the valve leaking at the join with the rim so air was also escaping as I pumped but I got it inflated enough to get it to my local garage if I had wanted to. However, I decided to remove the wheel myself and take that to the garage instead. (herein lies another story) This compressor does what it is supposed to do if you only want to top up your tyres or occasionally inflate from flat. The built in pressure guage is not very accurate though, especially below 40psi.

My tyres had done 54K miles and were eight years old so I have since decided to play safe and have now had new valves and tyres fitted all round even though there was still a fair bit of good tread left.

peedee


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

I have found a RAC 600 works fine for adjusting the pressure. I doubt if it would inflate a flat. 
I tried to buy a Truckair from discoparts but had a bad experience and ended up by canceling the order. 
I think that he had some problems and may be better organized now.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

This is a good air compressor
Ring air compressor

If using a footpump, be very wary of the gauge attached. They can be way out on the pressure shown. I would suggest you buy a good digital tyre pressure gauge to use after using ANY tyre inflation method, (footpump, compressor or even garage compressor. At least that way you get some consistancy in pressure and the digital TPG are quite accurate.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

I found that my footpump is only capable of achieving car tyre pressures, so I bought the 12V Halfords Rapid Digital Tyre Inflator. 

It does 55 psi quickly and easily. I have no idea what the upper pressure limit might be but it seems to have plenty in hand.

SD


----------

